# First Pen & Pen Press



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is my first pen ever. Atlas, Ambrosia Maple.










Here is the pen press that my 11 year old and I had made yesterday. 









Here is Josh's first pen. Slimline, Bubinga. He made this for his mother to give to her Secret Sister.










Here is Josh working at it.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi i love maple, nice pen and i rekon that is a lot better grained than the pic gives out, i see the press a good while back and thought of doing it, does it work well. I use a bit of hard wood i shaped up and put in my pillar drill and use to press works okay but now and then if you don't watch it will mess up. Nice to see you getting your lad into turning, i wanted to be a carpenter from the age of 8, my perants got me full tool kit for christmas when i was 8. My Niece loves to have a go when she comes, made her mum a lace bobbin and was well happy, made a real nice job as well for her first go, a natural. Looks like your lad is going to do some nice work. keep it up..LB.


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Editing post....bye bye.


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

littlebuddha said:


> My apolls Kerux44 and to the rest of the forum that might read this LB


No problem, heartless people like that needs a dressing down every once in a while. :boxing: 
He should flow into my dyslexic world for awhile.

Thanks for the comments, the pen press works just fine, it took only a few hours to do. The only thing I'm starting to contemplate is that little stopper block first pen was just fine, the second pen it wanted to turn in the peg. Not being perfectly center.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome Kerux44. Cool pen and homemade press. This is bit of a belated welcome, I have seen and liked your other posted pictures. Please continue, I like pictures :thumbsup:.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice work!

Now, if a few of you notice a few posts are no longer here, it is because we will tolerate no personal attacks. If you take exception to this, then feel free to contact the moderators or our administrator, Nathan. We will keep this entire site clean.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

hey kerux that is a nice piece of work.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Kerux
Congratulations on your first pen,well done. You can be proud of yourself for getting your young son involved. I am sure he loved working with his dad. He will remember that pen and the experience of making it forever. Good man Kerux. Mitch


----------

